# My Dwarf Gourami



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

My Dwarf Gourami tends to hide alot. I only got him a few days ago, and he tends to come out of his little cave only at feeding time, and even then he comes out, eats about 3 bites, and then returns to his cave. Is it normal for them to hide this much? I know they like well planted aquariums, so I added some more grasses today in hopes that he will come out more often. He's just such a gorgeous little guy and everyone wants to see him, but its almost impossible for anyone to get a good look when they come over to check out the tank.

:withstup:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

He's just stressed out from the trip and needs time to settle in the new tank.
Give him some time and he'll show himself more.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, he is stressed, give him time, he'll get more active in about 3-4 days


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here he is leaving the little cave in the back of the column. I guess i should always try to take a pic of him in it if I want him to come out and be social.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

It's a nice tank, I'm sure he's happier then heck to be out of the fish store  He'll come around and become an expert manipulator into feeding him more then he needs


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lets hope so. One of my friends actuallyhas one that will eat food straight from his hand. Not holding my breath, but it would be nice to see that little bugger. And thanks for the tank compliment!:fish:


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yay! Those gouramis are really cool I saw them at petsmart before. I forgot what they are called though....

Hahahahah.

But yeah, I have a paradise gourami he is way cool but will not eat from the top let alone my hand. Hahaha. He likes to hunt for the flakes that are pushed down by the current of my filter. He thinks he's wayyy cool apparently. But yeah, good luck!


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Look who decided to come out and play.









I also decided to get him a friend.  They hang out together alot actually.









:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

TigerBarb12 said:


> yeah, he is stressed, give him time, he'll get more active in about 3-4 days


It can be more than just 3-4 days. The bigger the change of water params, tank enviroment, etc. Will cause more stress, therfore being unactive for longer periods of time


----------

